# Visa invitation



## LMGH (Sep 25, 2015)

Hello!
i need some help and information about bringing a friend to visit me in germany who requires a visa. would a sponsership be needed? and what invitation letter is needed ?

Thank you


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

LMGH said:


> Hello!
> i need some help and information about bringing a friend to visit me in germany who requires a visa. would a sponsership be needed? and what invitation letter is needed ?
> 
> Thank you


That depends on what your friend is planning to do in Germany.

Will he stay at a hotel? If yes, he needs a formal confirmation about his booking on hotel letterhead and show adequate finances.

Will he stay with you? Will he finance his stay himself?

If you want to sponsor/invite him you need to go to the relevant local authority, pay a fee of €25.00 and show that you have adequate finances and space in your home to do so:

https://service.berlin.de/dienstleistung/120691/standort/121918/


----------

